# Qual der Wahl? Slide 150 26" oder Slide 130 29"?



## Linussoft (13. Juni 2014)

Wertes Auditorium,

ich benötige eine Kaufberatung oder eine Kanalisierung meiner Ideen. Dazu kurz zu mir: 40 Jahre, 183 cm Länge, fahre seit ca 18 Jahren MTB, mal mehr, mal weniger, die letzten Jahre eher weniger (Job, Haus, Kinder, man kennt das), seit ein paar MOnaten aber wieder richtig viel. Ich besitze ein Steinaltes Bergwerk Gemini (Modell 1999) mit größtenteils original Komponenten (Gruppe XT, SID Gabel und Dämpfer), lediglich Laufräder und Bremsen wurden mal Upgedatet und ich fahre mit Magura Juli Scheiben. Das Rad hat mir mit mickrigen 80mm Federweg in den Jahren viel Spaß bereitet doch nun hat sich ein Haarriß an der Sattelstrebe bemerkbar gemacht und der Rahmen neigt sich seinem Ende. Dies ist schade, aber nach 15 Jahren und vielen tausend Kilometern kein Qualitätsmanko. 
Nun muss ich mir aber Gedanken um was neues machen. Da durch die obigen Punkte (Haus, Kinder, Job) einerseits mein Gewicht zum Negativen verändert hat (spitze war 137, da bin ich allerdings schon wieder 25 Kilo von weg, Tendenz weiter fallend) und der Kontostand sich in die andere Richtung bewegt hat (das Bergwerk hat damals 6500 DM gekostet, was heute dem gleichen Betrag in Euro entsprechen dürfte) habe ich nicht mehr die Ressourcen für ein neues Bergwerk, wenn es die Kultschmiede noch geben würde...
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich brauche was neues. mit H&S war ich immer zufrieden (auch das Bergwerk war von dort), tendiere ich sehr stark zu Radon. Zwei Räder kommen aufgrund meines P&P (Profil und Portmonee) in Frage:

Slide 150 10.0 - Hammer Preis, Hammer Ausstattung, "Nachteil" 26", mir gefällt vor allem das Fahrwerk

Slide 130 26 9.0 - Guter Preis, etwas abfallende Ausstattung, aber mit 29" "Zukunftsfähig" da gefällt mir, ohne Probefahrt, das Fahrwerk bisher nicht so gut

Ich fahre 2-3 mal die Woche so um die 50-70 Kilometer und dabei ca. 400 HM (mehr gibt das Rheinland nicht her), viele Schotterautobahnen, Feldwege, Wald, gelegentlich Asphalt (wobei ich den nach Möglichkeit Meide), wenige Trails (was es so im Bereich der Braunkohlegebiete gibt), dafür muss ich dann immer ins Bergische Land, wo ich mich bis maximal S2 traue.. 

Kurzum: wenn ihr mit meinem Profil die Wahl zwischen beiden Rädern hättet, wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden (und fast wichtiger: warum)? (Ja, ich weiß, nichts ersetzt die Probefahrt, dazu will ich noch nach Bonn)

Ich hoffe, das ist hier im Herstellerforum richtig aufgehoben, da ich mich ja zwischen Radon und Radon entscheiden möchte.

Linus


----------



## Bierschinken88 (13. Juni 2014)

Hi,

in erster Linie ist das eine Frage der Anwendung.
Du schreibst "wenig Trails" ... "maximal bis S2".

Wenn du wenig Trails fährst und in erster Linie Meter machst, dann klar das 29er.
Wenn du aber doch öfter auf S2 unterwegs bist (das ist dann aber nichtmehr wenig Trails!?) dann das 26er.


Meine Anmerkung:
Vor 1,5 Jahren hätte niemand die Laufradgröße 26" als Minuspunkt in einer Kaufentscheidung gesehen.
In Anbetracht der Tatsache das bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt 90% aller MTBs mit 26" daherkamen, ist das kein Grund zur Besorgnis.
Es ist nicht wie Windows, wo plötzlich der Support eingestellt wird und man nichts mehr bekommt.
Im Gegenteil, Ersatzteile werden da noch viele Jahre mannigfaltig vorhanden sein.
Und wer weiss, evt. kommt in 5 Jahren doch wieder die kehrtwende, weil die Industrie dem Kunden dann wieder was "Neues" verkaufen will.

Grüße,
Swen


EDIT: Ich hab deinen Post nochmal gelesen. Da du doch tourer bist mit 50-70Km und "nur" 400hm machst, nimm ein 29er. Ich wage sogar soweit zu gehen und dir ein Skeen oder gar Hardtail ans Herz zu legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linussoft (13. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...ist das kein Grund zur Besorgnis.
> Es ist nicht wie Windows, wo plötzlich der Support eingestellt wird und man nichts mehr bekommt.
> ...
> Ich wage sogar soweit zu gehen und dir ein Skeen oder gar Hardtail ans Herz zu legen.



Das ich mit 26 nicht bald ohne Reifen dar stehe ist mir klar, daher ja auch das "Nachteil" in Anführungszeichen.

Und das mit den wenige HM liegt am Wohnort, hier im Rheinland, wo die Zuckerrübe das höchste Schatten Spendende Objekt ist, sind Höhenmeter rar. Da müssen wir schon die Hilfe von RWE / Rheinbraun annehmen und die Halden rocken. 

Hardtail scheidet aus, das will ich einfach nicht, und das Skeen ist mir auch aufgrund meiner Statur zu filigran, auch wenn ich so wie bisher weitermache, werde ich nicht mehr unter 90-95 Kilo kommen, da möchte ich eine gewisse Stabilität haben. Danke aber für den Input.

Linus


----------



## Bierschinken88 (13. Juni 2014)

Hi Linus,

ich kenne dein Problem, ich muss derzeit 15-20Km durch 2 Tagebauten durch, ehe ich ins hügelige komme.
Dafür hab ich das Slide 125. Sehr leicht, geht gut vorran, Geo gemäßigt.

Ich denke, dass das Slide 150 einfach "zu viel" für dich ist. Da schleppste wahrscheinlich nen Boliden mit dir, dessen Toughheit du garnicht benötigst.

Also grundsätzlich wäre ich pro Slide 130.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle Rücksprache mit Radon halten bezüglich des Skeen und deiner Statue.
Und zuguterletzt fährste einfach mal nach Bonn und setzt dich drauf 

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Linussoft (13. Juni 2014)

sehe gerade, dass das Slide 130 9.0 SL beim Bikediscount auch für 2300 zu haben ist, das ist natürlich auch sehr geil. 
Sehr großen dank für deinen input, so sehr ich mich auf das 150 10.0 konzentriert habe (alleine die Komponenten zu dem Preis), aber das ist wahrscheinlich dann, wie mit Hummer durch Düsseldorf. Mehr Cafferacer als Sinnvoll.

Gruß nach Düren, du Inden, ich Gartzweiler, richtig?

Linus


----------



## Bierschinken88 (13. Juni 2014)

Korrekt, ich Inden 

Ich muss halt erstmal Richtung Düren/Langerwehe und da gehts los mit Höhenmeter sammeln.
Sophienhöhe ist für die Kondition ganz nett, aber ist halt fahrerisch nix.

Das is alles so Kram, da langweilt sich mein Slide 125 schon ziemlich.
Sofern du nicht planst mit dem Rad nen Urlaub zu machen oder mal in einen Park zu fahren, würde sich das Slide 150 richtig langweilen. Coffeeracer triffts da ziemlich    Ich fahr mit meinem Swoop derzeit auch nur zur Eisdiele


----------



## Linussoft (14. Juni 2014)

Kurzes Feedback:

War heute in Bonn und habe mir die in Frage kommenden Räder genauer angesehen und es ist das Slide 130 9.0SL geworden. Preis stimmte, das Rad passt, die Technik für mich (wie gesagt, komme vom 15 Jahre alten Bergwerk) mehr als genug. xTR Gruppe und für einen guten Preis das ganze mit noch mal für 100 EUR kostenlosem Beiwerk. ich bin zufrieden und hole das Rad am Mittwoch dann ab. Heute ging nicht, Frau, zwei Kinder, da war das Auto voll...

Danke noch mal für deinen Input und den Fehler, vor dem du mich bewahrt hast.

Linus


----------



## Bierschinken88 (14. Juni 2014)

Hi,

perfekt, klingt doch super 
Sag bescheid, lass uns gern mal die Sophienhöhe hoch klettern, wenn du die neue Maschine hast.

Grüße,
Swen


----------

